# How To Make Dim Sum Dough



## longfellow (Jun 11, 2008)

does anyone know how to make Dim Sum dough.found a few recipes on the net but didn't work out.
thanks


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

There are different kinds of dough. What kind of dim sum are you looking to make?


----------



## longfellow (Jun 11, 2008)

The white dough and clear white dough


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

The transparent dough is made with primarily wheat starch and some cornstarch, boiling water, and shortening.

There are a lot of different white doughs.


----------



## longfellow (Jun 11, 2008)

THanks for info
I am trying to learn asian cuisine and having differculty with the doughs.What other doughs should I learn to make.


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

I seem to remember that Ming Tsai had a pretty decent hargow/harghou skin recipe. Look him up, but I seem to remember that it was pretty simple like wheat starch and water? maybe rice flour and water? Good luck!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Potsticker dough, bao dough. Those will get you a long ways. Then make fresh flat rice noodles. Those are pretty basic but impressive.


----------



## longfellow (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks kuan i give them a try. having differcult time finding wheat starch tho but i keep looking.quick question what is your fav cuisine of the oreint? and why.


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

Check your local asian grocery store (if there is one near you). They will have the right ingredients. If there is only an asian convenience store nearby, they might not have the ingreds. but the average grocery store probably won't have the right stuff.


----------



## cem2323 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello, i am involved in food import business and currently imported 2 different kinds of flours:
- rice flour
- gutinious rice flour
- tapioca flour
I would like to know what kinds of dim sums can be prepared using these or where else these can be used in Chinese cuisine? Many thanks


----------

